# Schnurspulgerät?



## Alex.k (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag, frage bezüglich eines Schnurspulgerätes.

Ich konzepiere gerade ein Schnurspulgerät und habe drei Fragen an euch, was für euch wichtig wäre.

1. Welchen Zweck soll das Schnurspulgerät für euch erfüllen?
2. Welche Eigenschaft soll es aufweisen?
3. Welche Eigenschaft soll es nicht aufweisen?

Wer nicht daran teilnehmen will, einfach Thread wegklicken. Danke:q

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Zeigen wieviel Meter aufgespult wurde!


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Es ermöglichen die Schnur drallfrei auf die Rolle zu kriegen. 

Des weiteren: Die Schnurspule muss "bremsbar" sein um die Schnur mit genügend Druck aufzuspulen.

Eine Zählapparatur rundet das ganze dann ab. #6


----------



## NickAdams (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Es sollte leicht und portabel sein, damit man auch bei längeren Sessions am Gewässer mal die Schnur wechseln kann.

So long,

Nick


----------



## xXKaoSXx (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Es sollte nicht viel Verbrauchen, also z.B. nur 2 Batterien, die man am Wasser wechseln kann. Und es sollte Wasserdicht sein.

Mfg


----------



## mach_nix (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Die frage wäre ob es stationär oder portable sein soll. Portable sehe ich nicht als lohnenswert an, weil man eh immer seine ersatzspulen mit hat oder einen line stripper zum abziehen. stationär wäre in meinen augen wichtig:
Zählwerk
zentrierte aufnahmemöglichkeit für beide spulen
pedal für geschwindigkeit


und bezahlbar sollte es sein


----------



## heinmama (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Hallo,

die Aufnahme der Ausgangsspule sollte verstellbar sein, so das man 5000m Rollen sowie auch 100m Rollen benutzen kann.

Gruß Heinmama

Ps Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch wenn man sich nicht mehr schreibt.


----------



## Zusser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Zweck:
Es sollen Stationär- und Multirollen mit Schnur von verschieden großen Verkaufsrollen bespult werden können. Außerdem soll auch die umgekehrte Richtung möglich sein, also von der Angelrolle zurück auf eine Spule.
Dies ist z.B. nötig, wenn die Schnurfüllung umgedreht werden soll.
Ich würde die Schnurspulstation nicht mit zum Angeln nehmen wollen.

Eigenschaften:
1.) Die abspulende Spule muss konstant, ruckelfrei und dosierbar gebremst werden können. 
2.1) Es soll möglich sein, die Spule der Angelrolle mit Motorantrieb von der Verkaufsspule zu befüllen. 
2.2) Es soll möglich sein, die Schnur manuell mit der Angelrolle aufzukurbeln.
3.) Die Schnurlänge muss gemessen werden können. Es sollte möglich sein, eine Länge vorzugeben, wenn diese erreicht ist, soll ein Signal gegeben werden können.

Unerwünschte Eigenschaften:
- Das Gerät ist teuer.
- Das Gerät muss fertig gekauft werden


----------



## kaller (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Würde da auf eine alte Nähmaschine zurückgreifen. 

1. kann man sie per Fusstaster bedienen, so hab ich beide Hände schon mal für die übertragung der Schnur frei.
2. läuft gleimässig ohne zu ruckeln


lg max


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

3. ist viel zu teuer


----------



## Alex.k (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

Danke sehr für euere Vorschläge


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurspulgerät?*

bist du mit der Geschichte schon weiter gekommen ???
ich überlege wie man sowas für eine Multirolle bewerkstelligen kann ... |kopfkrat


----------

